#  /   -
, , !   29.10.07,  30.10.07       ,    .         70/,    70/,        .    .    70/  70/,        .
 -  ,  21.01.08     ,    ,   ,   .
   , --, ,         2008 ,      3 .  :Frown:        ?!  :Frown:   :Redface:

----------


## Svetishe

-   . ,         ,    -   -

----------

-   :        .  :EEK!:         (       ,       ,     ,  !)       3 !  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

?  :Frown:       ,    ,    ?   /  ,   .   :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

-    ?

----------

,    2 :   .    ,  . 
        70/,     70/  , ..      100%    -      3!   :Frown: 
       2  ,       ?       ?   :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,     ,     .       2007,   ,    ,        .     ,       .

----------

..        ,     2007    ?       ?  :Frown:

----------

,     ?        ,      ?

----------

